# Paly has "collasped" polyps



## CrankbaitJon (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello all,

I got a slight problem with my Crazy Lady paly frag. It came with two polyps and recently a new one formed. Soon after the new one form and when the new one was about .5cm across, one of the original ones "collapsed". The new one eventually grew to 1cm in a few days. Now both original ones "collapsed" and two more new ones are forming. Do they do that when new polyps are forming or are they sick?










Thanks,
J


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

my guess is too much light...just a guess.
It looks like they're peeling back. I had this problem with one of my frags also but never figured it out


----------



## CrankbaitJon (Mar 26, 2012)

I was thinking about that but the newly formed polyp is very nice and very orange. And two more heads are forming so I don't get it, lol.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

The new polyps would be use to the light since they're new. The existing polyps that you've introduced to your tank wouldn't be use to the light so it would take them some time.

Try moving them to a shady spot and see if that works


----------



## CrankbaitJon (Mar 26, 2012)

Yea I will try that. Did you polyps returned to normal or stayed that way?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

mine were eaten by a hungry crab that is no longer in my tank.

The other polyps that were new were fine though


----------



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> The new polyps would be use to the light since they're new. The existing polyps that you've introduced to your tank wouldn't be use to the light so it would take them some time.
> 
> Try moving them to a shady spot and see if that works


+ 1 I just had the same thing happen to a couple of my palys. They are green fairy dust and I wanted to be able to view them better, so I put them in direct light. But they quickly did just what yours are doing. So I moved them back, near the bottom and they opened up shortly after. Every paly is different so adjusting where they go in your tank is necessary when you first put them in. start at the bottom and move up if they don't open within a day or so. They should recover...and those are nice palys by the way, good luck.
Jay


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

its amazing how new polyps will look different compared to their 'mother polyps' due to them being more used to the lighting conditions.

Weird problem with them folding back though...


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

*i think...*

water quality... half of my zoas/paly started melting like that when i focused more on the sps... someone told me that keeping sps and zoas together is almost imposible mainly because sps thrives in "clean" water whereas zoas thrive in "dirty" water...

p.s. 
im not an expert


----------



## CrankbaitJon (Mar 26, 2012)

Update, I moved them onto the sand bed and one polyp recovered and the other one is recovering. I don't have clean water lol. The new polyps are definitely nicer in coloration. The recovered polyp still looks burnt.


----------

